

What makes us a pirate - MayankJ
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/2e90e7e2b2e4

======
lifeguard
One artist's perspective
[http://www.salon.com/2000/06/14/love_7/](http://www.salon.com/2000/06/14/love_7/)

